
Locast, a Free App Streaming Network TV, Would Love to Get Sued - rmason
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/31/business/locast-streaming-free-network-tv.html
======
zwkrt
I have always had a fantasy of running a private business at a vast deficit
but I do not have the means to do so.

